# Dark Shades over Crop of 4 day Old Baby



## asad393 (Aug 4, 2016)

My cockateil pair with hen cinnamon pearl and male pied laid another clutch of 4 out of which 2 have hatched. The first baby is 4 days old now and yesterday when he was 3 days old, I had noticed black shades over his crop. Today on day 4, they are very prominent so I have taken clear photographs of it and attached in this post. 

I need help as what are they. I feel important to mention that what the parents are being fed. In last 3 days, parents had seed as primary food and besides it they were eating mint, corriander etc as they love it. Yeah scrambled eggs too ! 

Please specifiy what might be these. Its the same pair who had killed their baby by extreme plucking last time. I am very vigillant this time. 

Regards,
Asad Irfan


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

In parent fed chicks the contents can appear multi-coloured including dark patches. Your pictures are a little small so I can't really tell if that's what's happening here, but here's an example of what I mean










Does it seem worse than that? If so i'm not really sure what it might be, but other members with more experience with something like this might be able to help


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The pictures aren't big enough to be sure, but it looks like it's probably just the green vegetables that the parents are feeding to the chick.


----------



## asad393 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can I have link to the full article ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread has links to Susanne's articles on crop problems. I don't know which specific article that picture came from. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes, looks normal, just the different food contents in his crop. The crop itself is not black, only the contents that are dark in color, like the mint and other herbs you're feeding his parents who are feeding him.

If you ever see a baby's actual crop turn a dark color, like the tissue making up the crop, then you've got a major problem. 

"Dance like nobody's watching..."


----------

